# Staff Shooters wanted - ArcheryLessonsOnline.com



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

We are looking for a 5 staff members to promote the website! www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com

Staff members will be Required to place the website URL on your shooting shirt & provide a picture of the shirt. We are looking for archers who are interested in improving their game, learning new information, and willing to spread the word about their experience with the website.

Staff members will have free unrestricted access to the members area of the website & all content for 2010.

Information needed from anyone interested.

1. Tell us why you are interested!

2. Tell us why you would be a good representative for us?

3. Have you been or are you currently a member?

4. If you are not a member, why havn't you joined? Trick question! Better get this one right! 

Post your details in this thread. Staff members will be chosen March 1st.



-Adam


----------



## McDawg (Feb 22, 2005)

The reason I am interested is because first off that I love to shoot a bow and any knowledge I can gain would be an advantage to me and would be an example of how Archery LessonsOnline.com can work for others. 
I do much of my own work from changing cams and strings to tuning. Granted I have learned a lot from people on archery talk about setting up a drop away rest on binary cam bow and twisting cables to offset the added stress on the cable. I am a person who likes to tinker with my equipment. Granted I have yet to build a draw board but that will be next.
Why would I be a good representative? I am an avid shooter and I consider myself a slightly above average shooter. So I am sure others would see the improvements made and question me as to what helped me too excel. I shoot 3D year round from my winter league to the summer shoots. I basically only started shooting a bow about 15 years ago. I kind of got a late start, as I just had my 53rd birthday. Can an old dog be taught new tricks?
I am not and have not been a member of the site ArcheryLessonsOnline.com. As to why I have not joined it is because that I could do things on my own as I have always done with of course the help here at AT.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Great post!*

Great post! Looking forward to hearing from more shooters!!

Adam


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I feel I should be a staff member because Archery has a passion in my heart that burns harder than most things I do. I feel that my room for improvement is very large and that your website can really help me. I am currently practicing hard to become a target shooter. My staff work is very good. I have only been on one staff so far, but if you ask hoyt68(wicked 1 staff coordinator) he will not refrain to say I am the BEST youth staffer he has. I feel that I could help your company tremendously. No I have not been to your site. I haven't heard of the site until now. Am I still interested? Yes!!! I think this site could also help me tremendously. I hope that you will consider me for your staff and thank you for reading!!!!!!!


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Staff member application*



adam Guggisberg said:


> We are looking for a 5 staff members to promote the website! www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com
> 
> Staff members will be Required to place the website URL on your shooting shirt & provide a picture of the shirt. We are looking for archers who are interested in improving their game, learning new information, and willing to spread the word about their experience with the website.
> 
> ...


Thanks Adam !!!! Lee


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*PM me your contact info.*

Great responses everyone! Everyone that has posted so far, please PM me your contact information. Same goes for any future responses.

1. Full name
2. E-mail address
3. Mailing address
4. A password you can remember

Keep em coming. Thanks everyone!

-Adam


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Pm sent.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

PM Sent


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Reason: I love to shoot and learn all I can. Drives my wife crazy and I love every minute of it. I also said Purty Please!!!!!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Archery lessons online*

*to the top with this thread !!!*


----------



## Hanover Hydro (Jan 24, 2010)

Pm sent to you Adam.


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

I am interested because I am always in the pursuit of knowledge. I have just started back in my quest of being the best archer I can be after a 14 year hiatus, I was a staff shooter for Golden Eagle in the late 80’s and early 90’s until I broke my shoulder that made it impossible for me to shoot because of the pain. I broke the same shoulder again 2 years ago and when it healed the pain was gone. I decided to wait a year before I tried to shoot a bow again and in December I found that I could shoot again with only minor pain. I then bought a new bow for 3d. I have since bought another bow for freestyle and am currently setting it up. I feel that I would be a good representative for you website because I am planning on shooting in every tournament in northern California and would proudly represent your website telling people about the wealth of knowledge that is on there. I am still not at the level that I was at when I shot 14 years ago, but I shoot about 100 arrows daily on my 80 yard practice range in my yard and am improving by leaps and bounds. As people see me improve while wearing your URL and talking about your website I am sure it will bring you more subscribers. I joined your website because I realized that many things had changed since I had shoot before and found your website has a wealth of knowledge it has been an indispensable part of my return to archery. As I stated above I am planning on shooting freestyle, which is new for me coming from bow hunter freestyle and I plan on using your website to learn the proper techniques needed for that discipline. If you do not pick me I will still be a member of you site and will probably still tell people about it because I think it is such a great resource, but it would even motivate me more if I were part of your team.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I am interested because I love to pass what I know on to new archers mainly kids, I love to help kids learn to shoot archery. I have enjoyed this sport a long time but giving back makes it so much more fun. The more I know the better I can help others, and this looks like a good deal too help others learn.as for why I havent joined yet, just found this joining now.


----------



## Redwolf141 (Jan 10, 2010)

The reason I believe I would make a good staff shooter is that I have just gotten back into archery shooting and am basically starting with a new and clean slate. The reason I am interested is that I want to learn the right way this time so that i may pass it on to my son and also other young hunters I get to see at the various 3D shoots I have on my list to shoot this year. I feel I would make a good rep. because I will tell folks exactly what I think of a product good or bad I will give them the pros and cons also. I am not a member mainly because until I joined archery talk I had not heard of this site, Aand trying to get mine and my sons new equipment set up has taken up most of my extra cash for the time being, chosen or not I will definatelly be joining in the near future. I will send contact info in a PM.

Thanks For the chance 

Tom


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Great Replies everyone!*

Thanks everyone. 

Great responses! Keep em coming.

-Adam


----------



## Framer (Nov 24, 2006)

I'd like to be concidered mainly because I'm doing alot of searching on diff. sites to hopefully gain some knowledge ,with the strong hopes of increasing my abilitys . It would be great to be able to go to "One" sight for all my questions and I have alot . I'm just now getting back into shooting a compound my TP issues had just about driven me away. I'm not a member cause I'm just now learning of your sight. 
things are progressing well for me..I'm now looking to get a bow just for 3D
and I'm going to need alot of help


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

bump


----------



## ckxtreme (Jan 18, 2010)

I would like to be considered for a couple reasons.

1. I am a new archer and this website would appeal to people looking to ever-increase their knowledge and archery performance. Having a relative newbie on the staff would be a testament to someone trying to do well without previous year's experience - thus appealing and relating to other new archers to get off to a good start. I could show and promote how ArcheryLessonsOnline.com bettered my game as time goes on. 

2. I am focusing my efforts into tournaments. FITA as well as 3d. Thus, I will be out there for just about every competition I can get my hands on. Being new to this as well, archerylessonsonline.com can have the full marketing value of my shooting clothing.

3. As a person, I am quite humble, and always looking to promote quality. I keep a close network of friends, and am generally easy to talk to, and usually easier to get along with. Thus, I feel its easy to become an upstanding ambassador for my supporters.

As to the question about already being signed up: Prior to this thread, I have not heard about this site, however I feel that regardless of positions achieved, I will sign up. I'm always on the quest to get better.

Lastly, as I can understand should you want more experienced shooters, and obviously out of respect of the chosen, you may not want to crowd an area. That being said, I'm located in Edmonton Alberta Canada for reference. (If this does or doesnt hold any sway, I understand).

Hears to hoping!

Cheers.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 30, 2005)

I dont know about shooting on your staff but I checked you web site out and I am interested in your bow tuning services. I will get in touch with you soon. Looks like you have something going here.


----------



## V.I.BoyzBows (Dec 18, 2009)

I would like to be apart of staff becasue I am a young archer looking to improve everyday. I havent shot much until this year now I shoot everyday. I go to a 3d shoot every weekend there is one. I have good people skills and love meeting new people. This would be a great way to help not only myself but to help others to. You have a great website and I cant wait to see how many people it helps.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

4 - blade fixed said:


> PM Sent


It was nice talking to you lastnight Chris! 

I highly reccomend that anyone interested in participating in the Pro Staff to sign up for the website & get familiar with it. There is a 24 hour free trial which will allow you to browse around the website for a day & decide if you feel it is something you are willing & able to promote. 

My staff shooters will be expected to be able to provide details regarding the website to other shooters, along with hopefully being an example of the website by following the methodologies I teach.

I will be making announcements on Monday!

-Adam


----------



## Vortex69 (Jul 8, 2007)

1. Tell us why you are interested!
*You have a great product!*

2. Tell us why you would be a good representative for us?
*I'm already recomending your product to anyone I see that could use some help.*

3. Have you been or are you currently a member?
*Was a member, thats why I know of the quallity of ALO.*


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

Vortex69 said:


> 1. Tell us why you are interested!
> *You have a great product!*
> 
> 2. Tell us why you would be a good representative for us?
> ...



Now we're talkin!  

Send me a Pm with your full name please.. 

You are on the short list! :thumbs_up

-Adam


----------



## Steve Jo (Feb 7, 2008)

TTT

I was pointed to ArcheryLessonsOnline last year.

after 'shooting' for 25 years I decided I wanted to take my shooting to the next level.

Simply put, Adam and ArcheryLessonsOnline offer an amazing system for cleaning up your form, your shot sequence and your equipment. 

The result is superior practice, superior confidence, superior archery.

Anyone serious about their shooting should check it out.

Thanks Adam


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

adam Guggisberg said:


> We are looking for a 5 staff members to promote the website! www.ArcheryLessonsOnline.com
> 
> Staff members will be Required to place the website URL on your shooting shirt & provide a picture of the shirt. We are looking for archers who are interested in improving their game, learning new information, and willing to spread the word about their experience with the website.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dustin


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Adam,

Wow, why didn't I find out about you guys a month ago?
*
1. Tell us why you are interested!*
My two young boys and I are just getting into Archery. I've been trawling the internet, youtube, forums, reading Archery books from the local library for the past 5 weeks. Talk about a mishmash of conflicting, random, mixed quality information. I've picked up bits and pieces which have got us as far as buying some beginner bows and gear. But, after finding this thread here and signing up for the free 24 hour evaluation, in two hours of reading, I've picked up more info from your well layed out, concise and specifically formatted sight than I have from the whole rest of the Internet in 5 weeks! Now if only I'd found you a week ago before I bought that Chocolate Addiction 

Why am I interested? Because you provide exactly what every beginning archer needs in a clear, concise, easy to follow format. That's exactly what I need! And the one thing I've found out in my travels through the web is, there's dozens of other beginning archers out there who need exactly the same thing!

*2. Tell us why you would be a good representative for us?*
I'd be a great representative because I am in need of what you provide. Who better to sell the benefits of the site than someone living the experience. I can relate to everyone else going through exactly the same thing. I've found many more "experienced" archers have trouble explaining basic concepts to newbies because it's so obvious to them from years of usage, they can't relate back to what it was like to be new. 

I on the other hand can say for example "Oh I was trying to figure that out myself last week. I went to ArcheryLessonsOnline and followed step 4.2 and had it sorted in half an hour. And not only can you read the valuable information there, many steps have high quality, easy to follow videos to accompany the steps."

The two clubs I'm currently visiting to get into Archery have quite a few beginners starting who I'm sure would love to have easy answers to their questions, that they can reference time and again, not just when they're at the club. That's the big problem with clubs for beginners. We need instruction available all the time, not just on weekends when the coach is not shooting himself. Of course being in Australia too, I'm not sur ehow many other representatives you have Down Under, but I'm sure there can't be too many.

I run a personal blog on my hobbies and have already started blogging about my introduction to Archery. Including the benefits ArcheryLessonsOnline is teaching me will be a no brainer.
*
3. Have you been or are you currently a member?*

As mentioned, I signed up for the 24 hour evaluation as soon as I found out about the site, and am still enjoying the first day of free full access to the site.

*4. If you are not a member, why havn't you joined? Trick question! Better get this one right! *
Ignorance is no excuse when it comes to the law, but I'll plead it here for not being a member. Now that I know you exist and are providing such valuable information, why wouldn't I join?

Russell.


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

Adam,
It was great talking with you the other night. I will be on the website this weekend. I hope that I will be considered as part of the Pro-Staff. From what I have seen so far, WOW, I am loving it!!!!! A+ all the way!!!!
We will be in touch.
Christopher


----------



## OHdeerhunter13 (May 12, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## 4 - blade fixed (Jul 31, 2006)

ttt


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*2010 Archery Lessons Online - Pro Staff*

Congratulations to everyone on the list below. You are part of the 2010 ALO Pro Staff!

*Steve Jo
4 - blade Fixed
Vortex69
Flight Risk
V.A.S.A
corpralbarn *- Youth Staf
*blackkiss
V.I.BoyzBowz* - Youth Staff

Some of you are already members, some have been members in the past, and some have never been a member.

Those of you who have been, or are currently members, you will receive a notification from the website confirming your new Pro Staff membership status.

For those of you who have never been members, I will create a login for you in the next several days. You will receive an E-mail confirmation.

I will also be sending everyone an informational e-mail very shortly.


Thank you to everyone who participated in this thread!

-Adam


----------



## V.A.S.A (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thanks so very much !!!*

*Thanks for the opportunity !!!! This is awesome news.

Thanks again.....*


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Awsome! I made it.


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Adam,
Thank you, I am very excited to have this opportunity.


----------



## Flight Risk (Feb 2, 2010)

Woohoo, we're in.

Now to spread the word.

Russell.


----------



## adam Guggisberg (Jan 28, 2003)

*Feedback from new members*

Let's get some feedback from our new members!

Some of your accounts were locked out, but I have resolved the issue now. Sorry about that. 

-Adam


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Great so far!!!


----------

